# Wanting to move to California



## carol1977 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi 

I am a 31 female and are married with a 5 year old son. 

We are from Scotland and have lived here all our lives. We are thinking of moving too the U.S and thinking of California.

Can anyone tell us what you need.

At present my partner has his own Property maintenance business and I am returning to work as care support work with adults with special need or teachers assistant.

We be thinking of moving in around a year time as we have as much saving as possible and I would like to work at least a year for more experince.


Would this be enough to move 
Is there any website that will give me more details


thanks in advance


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

carol1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a 31 female and are married with a 5 year old son.
> 
> ...


Bad news .. you are not moving to the US ..nothing in whay you say 
suggest any visa that would be possible for you to get unless you have big money
to invest


----------



## SarahH1409 (Jul 14, 2009)

Or alot of time to wait for your visa.... we have just had ours granted, we first applied in 2000 and we had the "bonus" of having American Citizen family to sponsor us!


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

carol1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a 31 female and are married with a 5 year old son.
> 
> ...



I don't know what would or wouldn't be needed legally for you to move to California. I was born there and can say it's a great place to live if you can stomach the politics (it's going more Socialistic all the time).

What I wanted to tell you was that property maintenance and caregiving as careers seems to me to be in demand pretty much. Although currently and for some time we've had a fairly bad run of economy problems. That is to say the un-employment is pretty high and for the kind of work you do, it doesn't pay too well and there are a lot of Mexican workers who will do that work for next to nothing (the property management, not the caregiving).

But the caregiving, it's always in demand.

I hope this helps and good luck in your travels (I love the Scotish)

Look in. craigslist dot com , it's classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums for jobs and just about anyting.

Jake


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

So Carol, let me get this straight. Since you don't like the 3 or 4 answers you've received on your first thread you decide to just start a new one asking basically the same questions EXPECTING different answers. Interesting concept. Let me try to get the information through to you. The US immigration system is a GIGANTIC mess. Ask Sarah H who decided to do it the "right" way. It only took her 9 years. I've tried to get a European friend to move to America (live here, it's a large house with a separate Photo Studio) for us to join our 2 business' (Travel/Fashion Photography) together by visiting 2 different lawyers for advice. After they tell you the standard stuff after which they "whisper under the table' - "Marry an American, best, easiest way to do it" and then they tell you you didn't hear it from them (since it's not really legal). They know how screwed up our immigration system is - that's how they make their money.

Anyway, you are already married so that won't work for you. People on both your threads have said the work you and your husband wanna do here isn't anything you can get a work visa for. Takes years and years to do it if you want to do the proper way. This is why illegal workers/immigrants are illegal, they don't have 10 years to wait and do it all 100% legal and SLOW. Why on earth do you wanna go through all this hassle? I've spent a lot of my adult traveling internationally and can offer a few more alternative area's I would think about. Perth, Cairns, Brisbane AUSTRALIA and Cape Town, SOUTH AFRICA (you can add these to my other list). I just have one question left, why do you want to come to a ****ry that has so little regard or respect for you? They don't care how long you wait. Please explain this to me. Zoom


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Zoom said:


> So Carol, let me get this straight. Since you don't like the 3 or 4 answers you've received on your first thread you decide to just start a new one asking basically the same questions EXPECTING different answers. Interesting concept. Let me try to get the information through to you. The US immigration system is a GIGANTIC mess. Ask Sarah H who decided to do it the "right" way. It only took her 9 years. I've tried to get a European friend to move to America (live here, it's a large house with a separate Photo Studio) for us to join our 2 business' (Travel/Fashion Photography) together by visiting 2 different lawyers for advice. After they tell you the standard stuff after which they "whisper under the table' - "Marry an American, best, easiest way to do it" and then they tell you you didn't hear it from them (since it's not really legal). They know how screwed up our immigration system is - that's how they make their money.
> 
> Anyway, you are already married so that won't work for you. People on both your threads have said the work you and your husband wanna do here isn't anything you can get a work visa for. Takes years and years to do it if you want to do the proper way. This is why illegal workers/immigrants are illegal, they don't have 10 years to wait and do it all 100% legal and SLOW. Why on earth do you wanna go through all this hassle? I've spent a lot of my adult traveling internationally and can offer a few more alternative area's I would think about. Perth, Cairns, Brisbane AUSTRALIA and Cape Town, SOUTH AFRICA (you can add these to my other list). I just have one question left, why do you want to come to a ****ry that has so little regard or respect for you? They don't care how long you wait. Please explain this to me. Zoom


PS. Just saw Zake's post.... California is going Socialist? California is going (or is) Broke. One can only wish California was going more Socialist, then maybe the #1 reason for private bankrupcies filed in the state won't be over unpaid medical bills as they lose their homes and life savings (and these are people that had/have high quality, totally legit Health Care Insurance) THE WHOLE SYSTEM IS A JOKE ......


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

captainjakeman said:


> I don't know what would or wouldn't be needed legally for you to move to California. I was born there and can say it's a great place to live if you can stomach the politics (it's going more Socialistic all the time).
> 
> What I wanted to tell you was that property maintenance and caregiving as careers seems to me to be in demand pretty much. Although currently and for some time we've had a fairly bad run of economy problems. That is to say the un-employment is pretty high and for the kind of work you do, it doesn't pay too well and there are a lot of Mexican workers who will do that work for next to nothing (the property management, not the caregiving).
> 
> ...


Finding a job they are qualified for is about as much use as a chocolate teapot since they cannot take it up. Whilst it is theoretically possible for a company to sponsor them, the $$$ and half-dozen years or more before they could start make it more than unlikely for such positions.

You clearly don't understand the word socialist.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

captainjakeman said:


> I don't know what would or wouldn't be needed legally for you to move to California. I was born there and can say it's a great place to live if you can stomach the politics (it's going more Socialistic all the time).
> 
> What I wanted to tell you was that property maintenance and caregiving as careers seems to me to be in demand pretty much. Although currently and for some time we've had a fairly bad run of economy problems. That is to say the un-employment is pretty high and for the kind of work you do, it doesn't pay too well and there are a lot of Mexican workers who will do that work for next to nothing (the property management, not the caregiving).
> 
> ...


Jake,
I agree with you.. .California is going more socialist and is more crowded than ever. Perhaps it's due to the illegal aliens here for whom we are paying for free education, free medical and 1/6th of all people in the overcrowded prison system. Thats the main reason we are going broke... I should know, I've lived hear nearly all of my 64 yrs... California is still a beautiful place to live BUT that may not be for very long... Don't worry about what "doom and gloom" Zoom says... everything that I have heard from him is caustic and critical..Life is still good.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coloma gold said:


> Jake,
> I agree with you.. .California is going more socialist and is more crowded than ever. Perhaps it's due to the illegal aliens here for whom we are paying for free education, free medical and 1/6th of all people in the overcrowded prison system. Thats the main reason we are going broke... I should know, I've lived hear nearly all of my 64 yrs... California is still a beautiful place to live BUT that may not be for very long... Don't worry about what "doom and gloom" Zoom says... everything that I have heard from him is caustic and critical..Life is still good.


There's nothing quite as odd to my simple mind than immigrants moaning about immigrants.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> There's nothing quite as odd to my simple mind than immigrants moaning about immigrants.


simple mind.... perhaps... However, I am not yet an immigrant.. Life is still good.


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

coloma gold said:


> Jake,
> I agree with you.. .California is going more socialist and is more crowded than ever. Perhaps it's due to the illegal aliens here for whom we are paying for free education, free medical and 1/6th of all people in the overcrowded prison system. Thats the main reason we are going broke... I should know, I've lived hear nearly all of my 64 yrs... California is still a beautiful place to live BUT that may not be for very long... Don't worry about what "doom and gloom" Zoom says... everything that I have heard from him is caustic and critical..Life is still good.


Now you I will reply to, and not because you agree with me. Life IS good. It's how you make it and my life is great - wherever I live. 

Thanx
Jake


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

coloma gold said:


> Jake,
> I agree with you.. .California is going more socialist and is more crowded than ever. Perhaps it's due to the illegal aliens here for whom we are paying for free education, free medical and 1/6th of all people in the overcrowded prison system. Thats the main reason we are going broke... I should know, I've lived hear nearly all of my 64 yrs... California is still a beautiful place to live BUT that may not be for very long... Don't worry about what "doom and gloom" Zoom says... everything that I have heard from him is caustic and critical..Life is still good.


Looks like both coloma gold AND Jake don't have a clue to what the word "Socialism" means. If it's true we are going broke from illegals using up everything and not paying a cent (I doubt it) maybe you should throw the heads of all the big companies into jail first for hiring them (non-citizens working here illegally) illegally to make more profit for themselves. How about almost everything we use now being made in China so these same companies can keep most of the cash (called GREED) while paying the workers less (AKA "Slave Labor") than any American citizen could live on.

coloma, jake, guess what..... The Truth will set you free. What you call Zoom's "Doom and Gloom" and "Caustic and Critical" is called REALITY by those that can face it. I understand the reality I speak of - a bankrupt California (true), High Crime rate (true), Horrible health care system (true) makes you step out too far of your "comfy zone"....... you know, Gee, like, Sorry (living in Fantasyland, trying to convince yourself of some kind of self invented fiction doesn't change reality) Welcome to the USA/California...... (We weren't talking about "Life", we were talking about coming to California from another country - "Life is Good" has nothing to do with anything - it's a Bumper Sticker slogan) Zoom


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Looks like both coloma gold AND Jake don't have a clue to what the word "Socialism" means. If it's true we are going broke from illegals using up everything and not paying a cent (I doubt it) maybe you should throw the heads of all the big companies into jail first for hiring them (non-citizens working here illegally) illegally to make more profit for themselves. How about almost everything we use now being made in China so these same companies can keep most of the cash (called GREED) while paying the workers less (AKA "Slave Labor") than any American citizen could live on.
> 
> coloma, jake, guess what..... The Truth will set you free. What you call Zoom's "Doom and Gloom" and "Caustic and Critical" is called REALITY by those that can face it. I understand the reality I speak of - a bankrupt California (true), High Crime rate (true), Horrible health care system (true) makes you step out too far of your "comfy zone"....... you know, Gee, like, Sorry (living in Fantasyland, trying to convince yourself of some kind of self invented fiction doesn't change reality) Welcome to the USA/California...... (We weren't talking about "Life", we were talking about coming to California from another country - "Life is Good" has nothing to do with anything - it's a Bumper Sticker slogan) Zoom


"Doom and Gloom" Zoom,
Everything in life has pros and cons... I choose to live life as looking for the good. I do not discount the bad but I also do not let it rule my life... Life is good. You have a real problem if you constantly look at the bad (in my opinion). By the way, I do know what socialism is (economic theory). Economics was one of my majors. I don't agree with a lot of the economic programs/practices of the US. When possible I try to change them. However, I'm also not going to sit around all day expressing bitterness over life's unfairness. Get a life!


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

*Gold nailed it!*



coloma gold said:


> "Doom and Gloom" Zoom,
> Everything in life has pros and cons... I choose to live life as looking for the good. I do not discount the bad but I also do not let it rule my life... Life is good. You have a real problem if you constantly look at the bad (in my opinion). By the way, I do know what socialism is (economic theory). Economics was one of my majors. I don't agree with a lot of the economic programs/practices of the US. When possible I try to change them. However, I'm also not going to sit around all day expressing bitterness over life's unfairness. Get a life!


Dear Gold,

You expressed my viewpoint perfectly! The glass is always half full and if/when it's not, I fill it back up, I don't expect a government or anyone else to do it for me. 
Jake


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

captainjakeman said:


> I don't expect a government or anyone else to do it for me.


A fundamentalist libertarian, perhaps?


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

*Not the place for political argument*



Fatbrit said:


> A fundamentalist libertarian, perhaps?


I'm not interested in debating political parties or tooting the horn of any party, my point (and opinion) was perhaps out of line here on this expat forum. 

My point is not political, it's about seeing life through positive and self responsible eyes.
Jake


----------



## jaychik (Mar 26, 2009)

you can invest in a Regional Center for $500,000 and the legal fees etc will run another $40k or so. Its pretty straightforward. This will lead to a permanent green card. Or you can invest from $100k on up in a business here. 
But you will only get a temporary green card.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

jaychik said:


> But you will only get a temporary green card.


no such thing ....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jaychik said:


> you can invest in a Regional Center for $500,000 and the legal fees etc will run another $40k or so. Its pretty straightforward. This will lead to a permanent green card.


Strangely enough, the EB5 visa you refer to gives a conditional green card, and the condition (in this case -- that the money is still invested) must be lifted by application in the 90-day window before the second anniversary of it being granted. There's no such thing as a "permanent green card" but rather there is a conditional green card or a green card. Also, do not confuse green card with permanent residency status -- the former is merely a proof of the latter.




jaychik said:


> Or you can invest from $100k on up in a business here.
> But you will only get a temporary green card.


Which method are you talking about? There's no such thing as a "temporary green card" BTW.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

captainjakeman said:


> Dear Gold,
> 
> You expressed my viewpoint perfectly! The glass is always half full and if/when it's not, I fill it back up, I don't expect a government or anyone else to do it for me.
> Jake


As soon as the FEDERAL Government stops taking tons of my cash in FEDERAL taxes (for "suspicious/dubious" wars - BTW, has Bin Laden been "smoked out" yet? Anybody have the "inside info" on that?) and interest - 2 Billion $ borrowed per day - on Chinese Loans) I won't be expecting anything from them either.... In the mean time if I'm gonna hand over loads of dollars to the bandits, I better get something back. Those that EXPECT nothing after giving away big chunks of their hard earned cash are called "DA suckers" IMHO. Between my Girl Friend (business partner) and I a new 3 series BMW coupe (new one every 2 years) should do just fine as getting something back, tell the Fed Rat Bast*rds Thieves to make it silver or white with a sunroof and a BLASTIN' Sound System...Thanks

Dear Gold and Jake, gee, I wish I was as happy as you two lads seem to be, what's the secret?......


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Zoom said:


> As soon as the FEDERAL Government stops taking tons of my cash in FEDERAL taxes (for "suspicious/dubious" wars - BTW, has Bin Laden been "smoked out" yet? Anybody have the "inside info" on that?) and interest - 2 Billion $ borrowed per day - on Chinese Loans) I won't be expecting anything from them either.... In the mean time if I'm gonna hand over loads of dollars to the bandits, I better get something back. Those that EXPECT nothing after giving away big chunks of their hard earned cash are called "DA suckers" IMHO. Between my Girl Friend (business partner) and I a new 3 series BMW coupe (new one every 2 years) should do just fine as getting something back, tell the Fed Rat Bast*rds Thieves to make it silver or white with a sunroof and a BLASTIN' Sound System...Thanks
> 
> Dear Gold and Jake, gee, I wish I was as happy as you two lads seem to be, what's the secret?......


Dear "Doom and Gloom" Zoom. I REALLY wish you the best (and a better life). Perhaps the altitude is too high while you are standing up on the soap box expressing anger.. Perhaps you should have a discussion with Nuelle (on another thread). You sound like you are made for each other. A person once said that "the mouth programs the mind". The point is, if you constantly have negative things to say, then you will constantly think negative thoughts. Try a different approach.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Got bored with the bickering in this thread...so it's closed for a while.

If you want to continue arguing, start a new thread. Feel free to challenge others points of view......but do try not to get too personal. If that thread descends to personal attacks, it too will be closed.

FB


----------



## madisonlee (Aug 20, 2009)

*Stay away from California*

In case you haven't heard, the US is facing some hard economical times... and CA is not doing well at all, Cali's state economy has pretty much crumbled. I have a few family members that have lived in CA for over a decade and done well for themselves, but the job market has pretty much collapsed, the state taxes are through the roof and this recently in... they handed out IOU's for anyone receiving state refunds. Oh! And Gov. Schwartzeneggar (sp?) cut every state employee down to FEDERAL minimum wage months ago and job cuts are still being made.

If you are looking to move to the US, research some other states first.


----------

